# 57 1/2 inch bathtub?



## SgtCard (Sep 20, 2008)

I am getting ready to remodel my bathroom, to include removing the grey cast iron tub and replacing with a white tub. The problem I'm running into is the size. The existing tub fits in a room that is only 57 1/2 inches wide. I have no room to widen the room to accomodate a 60" tub. Does anyone have a suggestion on where I might be able to find a tub less than 58"? I'm really at a loss. Thanks.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

clawfoot or built in? try www.vintagetub.com for clawfoots, or google '56 inch bathtub' for others near the size you need or smaller.

DM


----------



## SgtCard (Sep 20, 2008)

It's a built in. I have spent the last 2 days searching the web and visiting local plumbing supply houses (I also went to the big guys). The options that I have come up with are 54" fiberglass with very poor ratings....or put in a 48" shower. I'm not opposed to the idea of a shower except it's the only full bathroom in the house so I worry about resale potential. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

whats wong with the existing tub??,,,sounds like even if it needs a resurfacing,,,cheaper than replacing. Might be surprised how the old girl shines if she gets a good cleaning. New isnt always better


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I had a similar problem. I was searching for a 54" tub. I found a couple at RV suppliers (acrylic or fiberglass). I also discovered American Standard makes a 54" porcelain covered steel tub. I found two places that would special order it, Lowes and a local plumbing supply.

Edited to add: Did you measure wall to wall or stud to stud? By the time you demo everything off the wall, it is possible you may find you have a full 60" between the studs.


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

after MORE thinking on this,,,what is at the foot end of the tub?Closet for a bedroom?Or bedroom itself?Hallway? I would think twice about moving the end wall IF POSSIBLE to accomadate a standard tub. Even to the point of angling that wall if you HAVE to

OR when all else fails,,,turn the studs FLAT on both ends and double up on them(side by side),,,THAT should gain just enough inches to get you there. Probably more demo than you wanted but its POSSIBLE!!!!


----------

